# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Prejardhja linguistike  e   emrit   ATHINA

## ash

Nezir Myrta  


THANA ILIRE - ATHENA - ATHINA




ETHANA - ETHENNE - ATHENNE

PREJ MITOLOGJISE DERI TE REALITTI

APO

PREJ MITOLOGJISE DERI TEJ DEFORMIZMIT 


     Prej mitit deri tek realja, aq sa kane kaluar periudha historike,
po aq kaluan edhe periudha te deformimeve historiografike, duke shuar si
zjarret diellore te tokes nje histori te ngrire ilire!

   Thana Ilire ishte perendia e te gjitha te mirave ne jete, si
personifikim i njeriut me fuqine natyrore - E Thana - Ethana, me fuqine e -
te thenes, Asaj qe Thote, me fuqine e Thotit- Zotit, te ciles i besuan,
iliret me te gjitha fiset e tyre ballkanike. Thana eshte Athena - Athina,
perendia e lashtesise diturore.
   Miti mbi Thanen, mbeti realizim i  mirefillte, nga antroponomi ne nje
toponom qendror - emer gjeografik, ne nje djep te gjuhes, diturise dhe
kultures antike njerezore.
  Vete   Athina me tempullin e saj Akropolin,sipas G.F. Wiliams-it, "heret
shume perpara ne koherat parahistorike, perpara se Homeri te kete kenduar
vjershat e perendive dhe te heronjve, perpara se te shkruhej gjuha greke e
vjeter, gjendej nje popull qe quhej - pellazg (pellgas, shen. aut.). Per kete
popull shkroi historiani Herodoti, perpara qyteterimit te grekeve", por ne
kemi pak shkrime te tij historike, lidhur meparaardhesit e illireve te
lashte, jo qe nuk shkroi ai, por qe u zhduken te gjitha hallkat e keputura,
qe ishin qe atebote dhe ashtu na mbeten edhe me te keputura derisot,
historiogafi e humbur apo e tjetersuar ne dy pjese te te kulturave te botes,
qe krijoi civilizimin dhe rregullimin boteror te sotem. Eshte e cuditshme
sesi u zhduk gjithe ajo historiografi e vertete, me nje deformizem aqe barbar?
   Mjeshteria e madhe qe duket ne Panteon (Pantheoni panillirian shen. aut),
vazhdon Williams-i, dhe ne Akropol te Athines, quhet ende
pellgazgjike.Pellazget (pellgazet) i bene muret e forta dhe te trasha, qe ne
i quajme , per te cilat profesori Pococke, thote se jane
bere atehere, kur greket e Homerit nuk ishin ne qenie. Ne ato kohera
parahistorike, shqiptaret jane te vetmit qe rrojne  edhe sot. Vetem ne
koherat e tashme u provua se pellgazet jane illiret e vjeter, te cilet jane
dega e pare e indo-evropianeve, perandoria e te cileve shtrihej prej Azise se
Vogel e deri ne Adriatik e deri ne veri te lumit Danub". Por, studimet
topografike na shpiejne ne ethymologjine e lumit Iller ne Gjermani, me
origjine nga Illirishtja, qe difton edhe vet emri,  ku fisi i theutoneve
(teutoneve), te cilet kishin emertimin e prejardhur nga rrenja illire, e qe
pikerisht edhe ky emer lidhet me Tehutin qe eshte vertet, vet Thoti Skipe,
"Hermesi i madheshtise se trefishte"(Hermes Trismegist) - edhe larg tej
Danubit, qe me plot kuptimin e fjales eshte illirizimi evropian, kur Evropa
ishte e zbaste nga njeriu dhe illiret populluan kete kontinentin e vjeter.
  Gjuha e kultura illire percaktohet ne topografine trekontinentale, me tre
atllaset gjeolinguistik: Indi, Aleksandria dhe Illeri, te triat keto toponome
illire. Gurmet antroponmike e toponomastike illre, na shpiejne jovetm ne
Onomasiologjine europiane, por edhe ne pergjithesi ne Onomasiologjine
boterore.
   "Illiret, qe u hodhen edhe ne Itali, ne Shqiperi gjenden nen emrin -
toske dhe ne Itali gjenden me emrin , arbereshet
tone, qe mbijetuan me gjuhen, kulturen, doket e zakonet e Arberise, neper
shekuj, ashtu sikur stergjysherit illirian: galabret (Klabret, Kalabrezet),
Japyget, Mesapet, Venetet... te cilet me gjuhen e kulturen illire, lulezuan
Apeninet dhe gjithe Evropen Perendimore te sotme.
   Gjuha e kultura illire qyteteroi Evropen de boten!
   Per ta forcuar edhe me shume, theorine ethymologjike te emrit Thana
(Athina), me Pantheonin illirian, si vazhdimesi historiogafike e
gjeolinguistike, si Thana illire, vazhdimesia Pantheonike e bashkimit te
besimeve illire ne nje, qe nga Thoti Skiptar, duhet te nisemi nga vet kuptimi
i kompozites ne te dy te folmet (dialektet) shqipe: e thanne, e thenne, qe
lidhen me perendine e lashte - Thotin.
  Thoti e Thana jane antroponome rrenjesisht te nje gjuhe illire-skipe, qe
ndryshon vetem gjinija, poashtu linguistikisht ndryshojne emertimet e tyre ne
gjuhet e pergjithshme boterore , ne lidhje me
ethymologjine e perendive te antikuitit, G.F.Williams-i shton: "Me kot jane
munduar te dijturit, te nxjerrin ndonje kuptim nga emrat e perendive te
Greqise, duke pasur per ndihme gjuhen greke. Perkundrazi ne gjuhen shqipe,
kuptimi i emrave e perendive eshte i plote dhe i kthjellte. Athina (Athena)
vjen nga fjala shqipe - E THENA, Zeus, vjen nga fjala shqipe - ze, Zot;
Nemesis, nga fjala - neme, Afrrodita, nga fjalet: afro e dita..."
  Perendia illire - Thana, si falsifikim antroponomik, si emertim i femres
dardhane-illire dhe topografik, si emertim i qytetit te sotem - Athena edhe
ne shqipen e sotme cuditerisht thirret - Athina. Pse u be edhe ky ndryshim
nga emri - Athena, ne shqipen - Athina, ekzistojne sot disa theori,  te cilat
mbeten vetem si mythe a gojedhena, nga goja e popullit, sepse ne linguistike
ende nuk ka ndonje percaktim shkencor dhe nuk ekziston ende ndonje fakt, qe
do te na bindi e te jete i plotfuqishem, sikurse vet plotfuqishmeria e Thanes
e Thotit illirian.
  Mendoj, per te hedhur ne drite disa fakte psiko-linguistike, e qe realisht
mund te jene fakte filozofike, nisem nga intertoponomet e vet qytetit -
Athina, qe perbejne emertimet urbane dhe si emra te pjeseve te qyteterimit qe
dallojne, edhepse ne greqishten, ato kane kuptimin shqip, apo edhe jane krejt
shqipe. Mund te verejme emertimin e lagjeve te Athines - lagja Plake - edhe
ne greqishten e vjeter e te rene, qe pemendin edhe arvanitet dijetare, qe
stergjysherit e tyre, "jane themeluesit e Greqise moderne". - Vet emerimi -
Plake, qe ne shqipen kjarte eshte emertim moshe, pjekurie, pervoje, e
topografikisht, emertim lashtesie.     --  Fjala shqipe - Plake, mendoj, ne
kuptimin filozofik: mencurine, diturine e thinjur, (plake e thinme, e thime,
e thinne, duke  kuptuar diturine e thinjur te lashtesise illire edhe eshte
emertuar - e thinjura,  E THINNA,  - Athina. Ky alternim morfologjik dhe
kuptimor ne shqipen, duket sikur iu ka larguar percaktimit te drejte
linguistik, sepse ajo nuk eshte as Athena, as Athina, por - Thana, si
vazhdimesi kohore antroponomike e Thotit, si toponom i sotem.
   Domethenia ethymologjike, qe lidhet me shprehjen - e thene, apo shprehja
e lashte shqipe -   e thenne, qe ka kuptimin si - e thenur, qe eshte rrenja
shqipe - the (ti) apo - e thenna, tha (ajo) e thenura, ajo qe eshte thene, ne
kuptimin filozofik - ka fuqi spjegimi me te holle (me te mencur) dhe lidhet
me kuptimin - Thana e Thoti, me shume sesa - e thinna, apo - Athina.
  Pra, rrenja e foljes -the (gege-toske), nga shprehja - e thene, e thenne
(toske) dhe - e thane, e thanne, e thanme (gege),  si alternim - the, ne -
thii (ne kuptimin - e thine, e thinne, e thime - kur njeriu plaket dhe i
zbardhen floket, flokethinne, flokethime, e thinjur), eshte bere edhe per tu
dalluar ajo - Athina shqipe, nga - Athena greke edhe ne kuptimin e mencurise
me pervoje te lashte, si plaka ballkanike e diturise dhe pervojes historike,
pasiqe nuk eshte mundur te shprehet e verteta linguistike. Plakonia ishte
keshilli kombetar illirian per ndarjen e drejtesise ne mes njerezve, si  
emertim juridik i kohes.
    Anroponomet shqipe: Thani, Thana (Fana), Athani, Athanasi, Thanasi,
Thanora,  lidhen me emrin - Thana illire si perendia e te njohures e diturise
se lashtesise.
   Nistorja e emertimit - A si kundershtim e hijesim psiko-linguistik, per
te mbetur nen te - THANA, qe nuk ka mbetur - Athana, por Athena, vie si
kundershtim ndaj  toskerishtes shqipe, pasi vet Toskerishtja eshte perflakur
me perafer, ashtu si gjeopolitikisht, poashtu edhe linguistikisht me
Greqishten.  Kurse, vetem per ndryshim kahjesh hrozonti, Gegenishtja dardhane
paksa iu ka larguar hallkave historiografike te keputura hilliro-hellene, qe
hilliret e hellenet e lashte duhet nenkuptuar si eterit e bijte, anipse
linguistiisht shqipja  niset, qe tej Dardhanelleve (Gryka e Dradaneleve)
dardhane, e nga Dardhanusi i biri i Zeusit, qe eshte vet Zojsi, Zoti -
emertimi shqip i fuqise mbinatyrore, krijuesit te boterave... Pleqet
shqiptare ne shqipen e vjeter te folur thone: "Te ndihmofte Zojsi! Te rujtte
Zojsi! Zojsin e paca (patsha) ndihme! Zojsi para e une mbas Tij!" Dhe
pikerisht, nga kjo fjale shqipe-illire, u formua edhe emertimi - Zojs, per
Zeusin gjer. Zeus (gjer. eu=oj), diftongu qe difton nje sinkronizim fonetik
apo alternim fonologjik.
  Toskerishtja e Gegenishtaja, dy dialektet e shqipes. qendruan te
perflakura, mu sikur d koka te nje trupi te Shqipes ne flamurin linguistik
shqiptar. Njera perflakej  me greket e tjetra me sllavet, gjithmone
(embabadem) qe ka kuptimin Adem Baba Adem, lidhet me Ademin, Adamin, Te parin
e Njerezise! Lashtesia e shprehur ne gjuhen popullore shqipe qe eshte nje
togfjalesh shqip...     
    Poashtu antroponomet shqipe, ne lidhje me fjalen - Thana, sipas vetave e
zgjedhimeve te foljes - e thene (per te thene), si: Thomi, Thomai,
Themistokli, Thanai, Thoma, Thomani, Thomas (ger. ang.) etj. poashtu lidhen
me Thotin e Thanen illire.
    Emertimi - Thana, qe pernga kuptimi filozofik qendron me larg te sotmes,
sikur nenkupton dicka ne kohet e shkuara, te largeta, qe nenkupton Ate qe
eshte thene, Ate - qe Tha (Krjiuesi) dhe u be, Ate qe Tha dhe u krijua toka,
Tha - dhe u krijua njeriu, Tha - dhe u krijua bima, Tha te behet uje - dhe u
be, Tha te behet zjarr - dhe u be, Tha te behet Dhe - dhe u be! - Ndersa, tek
emertimi - Thoti, duket sikur eshte dicka me i afert filozofikisht: Thot,
Thot Thoti, sikur ne kohen e tashme, si krijues i diturise boterore (per ate
edhe eshte ne mythologjine e gati te te gjithe popujve te botes, nga bota
ekuatoriale), nga  pellgasit, pellgazet, etniteti
pellgazgjik,  si populli i pare i botes. Thoti ka permasa boterore te njohjes
 dhe diturise, e te theologjise edhe sot, por me alternime te ndryshme
morfologjike ne gjuhet indo-europiane e boterore.
    Rrenja e foljes shqipe-illire - THA, THOT krijoi emertime ne
linguistiken i.e. duke percaktuar, se kush tha - Tha Ai, Thot Ai - Zoti dhe
rrodhi veta e pare  peremrit vetor - une, ne anglishte, pershkruhet
linguistikisht - script - I - vijeza vertikale, qe nenkupton veprimin
vertikal, ngritjen, syqeltesine, zgjimin - Ai qe eshte vertikal, (Ai qe
s'fle, as s'kotet - zoti),
qe qendron pip ne kembe, e keto jane shprehje shqipete vjetra me kuptim, -
Une, Uni, universi, nga kuptimi theologjik, ne kumtimin linguistik shkencor;
si ngritja e persosja e njeriut dhe zoterimi i botes nga - Une ( I ) ai.
Njeriu me personifikim linguistiko-filozofik, Ai jam Une per boten ( I ) ai,
zoterimi i botes nga njeriu, si qenia me e zhvilluar mentalisht!
  Mentt sundojne boten (mendja sundon boten). Mentt - eshte fjale  lashte
gege-shqipe-illire, qe pikerisht nga kjo fjale - mentt, mendt, (mendja,
mendet) u krijuan fjalet emertuese indo.europiane: men, man - njeriu,
anglisht - dhe mentsh, (menc) mentsch - njeriu, man - burre, gjermanisht.
Pra, emertimi per fjalen - n j e r i u  ne dy gjuhet e medha te sotme
boterore, (ang. germ.) rrodhi nga illirishtja e lashte, nga fjala - ment,
mendja, si perkufizim i dallimit te njeriut ne intelektin, mendjen e tij me
te zhvilluar nga gjalesat tjera ne natyre!
    Mentt (mendja) sundon boten me diturine e njeriut dhe njeriu u emertua
nga - mentt illire.
Poashtu mendoj se, pershendetja anglishte - thank (thank you), si falenderim,
fjale hyjnore, e shenjte, qe difton respektin dhe edukaten e njeriut,
miresjelljen, qe duhet te vije si trashegim i falenderimit te Thanes illire
(thanked = i,e,te falenderuar), - thanket ju dhe Ju ndigjoj, qe eshte
shprehje e lashte gege-dardhane-illire.
  Gjithashtu, edhe ne gjermanishten, falenderimi i njejte, vetem si alternim
i nistores, tingullit te pare - Th, ne D, (thank, ang. - danke, gjer.) si dhe
rrodhi numrori i pare ne gjermanishte, numri - nje (1) ne AIN (ger. Ein). qe
ka kuptimin Ai eshte Nje, pra nga kuptimi i shprehjes illire - THA AI.
Poashtu, rrodhen antroponomi, Ajnshtajn (Einstein, A.), Ajnhajt (Einheit -
Bashkim) etj. Pra, edhe falenderimi ne ang. e gjerm. rrodhi nga respekti per
Thanen illire, pikerisht sipas kuptimit linguistiko-filozofik te shprehjes
foljore - thane, e thane, gege-shqipe, si rezultat i mirenjohjes se njeriut
ndaj njeriut dhe formimit te humanizmit ne shpirt.
    Rrenja e foljes shqipe-illire - THA (ai), THE (ti), ku rrenja - Tha,
eshte filozofikisht me e larget nga krijimi i botes dhe i njeriut  -  kurse,
THE eshte me afer lashtesise, apo femijerise se njeriut, - keta, sikur
peremra edhe si trajta te shkurtera te peremrave, formuan shume kompozita
indo-europiane e boterore. Pikerisht, duke  bazuar ne emertimet - Thana e
Thoti. Vet keto rrenjet e Shqipes illire (skipe illire), THA e THE, formuan
fjaleformime, kompozita e togfjalesha indo-europiane  edhe pothuaj ne te
gjitha gjuhet boterore, qe i percakton Linguistika Gjenerale, si shprehje
fonologjike e morfologjike, si antroponome e toponome, qe perkufizojne gati
tere Onomasiologjine boterore, sikurse jane sot, qe nga fjalori fetar e deri
tek fjalori shkencor kompozitat: THEZE (the+ze); teze, teza - THEMA (teme,
tema tematika) nga - the+me / THEORIA (teoria, teorik-e, teoriket, teorika,
teorikisht, teoricient-i-ja-et)/ THEOREMA (teorema), / DIATHEZE (diateze,
diateza),/ ANTITHEZE (antiteze, antiteza),/ DIOTHEZE (dioteze,
dioteza-Dioqeza),/ THEATER (teater-i, teatral-e), / AUTHOR (autor-i-ja-et), /
THEODOR (Teodor-i), / PROMETHEE (Promete-u),/ THEOFIL (Teofil=Teo+fil = djali
i zotit), /THEO (Theo= Zot), / THEOLOGJI ( Teologji, teolog-u-ja-et), /
THEOLOGJIKE (teologjike, fetare), / THEOLOGIST (teologist), / THEMIDA
(Perendia e Drejtesise), / THEOFRASTI / THEOFANI / THEIST (teist=fetar), /
ATHEIST (ateist-i-ja-et= pafee), / THEBE, THEBA (Tebe, Teba, tebas-i-e-et=
banoret e Tebes), / THERMI (termi, termat, terminolog,terminologjia), /
THESPIUS (Tespius-i), / THEUTHRAS / THAUMANT / THALES (Talesi nga Mileti) /
THALIA  (Talia, Muza e komedise), /  THEMISI / THESEU (Tezeu), / THESIDA /
THESPIA / THESPIADA / THESOLANIK (Selaniku), / THOAS / THOANTA / THUQIDIDI /
THAULLANT (Taulant, taulantet), THEUTA  (Teuta), / PARANTHEZE (paranteze,
paranteza), / METHODA / METHODIKA / (metoda, metodika, metodike), /
METHODICIENT / BIBLIOTHEKA (biblioteka, qe vie nga dy fjalet shqipe-ilire:
bibla + the, tha,ne kuptimin bibla thote - biblioteka) / PANTHEONI  /
ORTHOGRAFIA / ORTHOGRAFI / ORTHODOKS / ORTHODOKSAL-E / ORTHODOKSIZMI, /
ORTHODOKSIZIMI (ortodoks, orodoksizimi...) etj.   Ku, ne te gjitha keto
kompozita indo-europiane e te gjuheve boterore, ekziston rrenja e foljes
shqipe - THE, ose THA, te cilat gjenden: ne fillim, ne mes, apo ne fund te
kompozitave te lartepermendura dhe qe te gjitha keto jane me origjine reale
nga illirishtja e lashte - Ama e Shqipes se sotme.
   Fatkeqesisht, sot edhe ne vet shqipen e shkruar dhe ate letrare edhe ne
shkencen shqiptare linguistike, ne Albanologjine, te gjitha keto kompozita
jane deformime fonologjike, apo direktiva te Sllavistikes, qe i ka deformuar
hegjemonia e tyre. Pse ta humbi shqipja origjinalitetin e vet linguistik, kur
eshte vetiu historio-fonologjikisht, bija e Illirishtes dhe vet rrenja e
gjuheve i.e.?
   Faktikisht, per ndryshim te mosmundjes se theksimit qe "nuk ua qet goja"
sllaveve dhe nuk e kane ne alfabetet e gjuheve sllave dytingullorin  TH
shqip-illrian dhe thohet e shkruhet ne sllavishtet me tingullin T, sikurse:
teo, teologija,teatar, Teofil, Teodor, Teolog, ortodoks, ortografija,
ortograf...etj. Sllavet nuk ekane kete te dreje natyrore fonetike te
theksimit t dytingullorit, TH as ne gjuhet e tyre te folura as te shkruara.
Tingulli TH eshte tingull krejtesisht natyralisht i huaj.
    Fjala - thana, ne shqipen si botanom, apo emer botanik, bima, pema -
Thana (Cornus mas  L.   - Cornaceae), bime natyrore, qe mbine vetiu (poashtu
edhe mund te mbeltohet e shartohet me Thanen e bute), rritet ne kodra
gelqerore, mbrone rrenimin e tokes; gjithashtu mbine vetiu e rritet ne vende
te thata kodrinore, lugina etj. Thana ka fryte te kuqe me shije te tharte
(thartine), apo ne fjalen e lashte gege-shqipe - tharpte, tharbte,
tharptine-a, tharbtina, ku gjendet grupi i tokzanoreve - pt- cka karakterizon
fonologjikisht masen  e reaksionit te shpejte, te vrullshem, rrufe, po ashtu
edhe si acid.  Per shqiptaret, Thana eshte bime hyjnore, qe nga lashtesia dhe
Mythi mbi Thanen eshte percjellur si gojedhene, e tash ka mbetur si myth. (mit
mitike). Shqiptaret e vjeter, besonin se Thana eshte fuqia hyjnore e te
folurit, miresise, shenjterise, te te njohures, te diturise, te pjellshmerise,
rritjes, bymimit (si tek maja, apo tharmi i bukes, fermentet e enzimet),
hyjnia e gufimit te shendetit te njeriut. Kur kane vonuar femijet te flasin,
kane vonuar te ecen, apo ishin shendetligj, plakat i conin nen nje Thane dhe  
luteshin asaj, duke menduar se fuqia e Thanes, do t'ua filloje te folurit,
ecjen, zhvillimin, bymimin e shendetit (me gufe shendeti), si bestytnii - "Oj
Thane, jepna shendet, fortesi, e pjellore si Ti,  tefillona gojen e guhen, oj
Thane - E Thanna e zotit!"
    Thana, si bionom-botanom shqip-illir, por edhe kuptim theologjik (qe
fjala - theologji, ndoshta nuk eshte kuptuar si fjale shqipe), te cilen vetem
shqipja mund ta percaktoje tok me te gjitha ato kompozita i.e. (te paraqitura
ne kete studim), ku formohen nga rrenjet - tha, the, theo=zot, ku zanorja -
O, percaktonte diellin, kurse ne kompozite eshte lidhse fonomorfologjike, qe
i lidhe dy rrenjet: the, e - log (log, logu, prova, studimi, sprovimi i
diturise e shkathtesise se njeriut), sikurse ne shkencat tjera perkatese.
     Shkenca dhe feja (religjioni), heret nuk ishin aq te ndara perkah
pikepamjet e tyre ideore e theorike mbi natyren e njeriun dhe nje periudhe te
gjate kohore mbizoteronte feja, sepse vet shkenca ishte themeluar ne
predispozita fetare, perderisa, filloi shkenca ta spjegoje realitetin boteror
dhe nga prizmi theologjik, shpertheu me kibernetiken duke mbijetuar mbi
theologjine edhe sot, sikur duket, po mbijeton shkenca edhe vet krijuesin e
saj - njeriun. Ashtu, sikurse ishe shprehja e lashte: deux et machina
(perendi prej makine). Sot, me pare vjen  ne shprehje, - perendi prej makine,
sesa perendi prej njeriu.
   Thoti ne aspektin global dhe Thana ne ate kontinental gjate antikuitit,
njihen si perendi te te folurit te njeriut, derisa, e folura (te folurit), u
kthye ne zo, za, ze, tinguj, per te cileve u formuan alfabetet e gjuheve
indo-europiane e boterore
  Thana e Thoti - dy emertime me gjini te kunderta dhe me kuptim linguistik
te njejte, dy fjale te skipes illire (shqipes illire). Nga Thana e tek Thoti
skipe, ndajne e largojne shume periudha historike, prej formimit te vetedijes
njerezore, qe vet vetedija e njeriut, ka aso rritje te shumefishta edhe
poashtu ka  renie te shumefishta gjate Historise.
  Thana apo Athana - Athena , nga kuptimi i shprehjes shqipe -a thanna, a
thenne, ketu edhe si kundershtim foljor ne kuptimin e mendimit - e thashe, a
thanna, a thenna, a thenne, edhe sikur te jene formuar fjalet ATHANA, ATHENA,
ATHENNE -sido qe te bie hulumtimin ne studimet shkencore linguistike,
percaktimi i vet i drejte i emertimit - Athena, eshte direkt nga gjuha
shqipe-illire dhe eshte edhe athenne illire dhe eshte kjarte nje kompozite
skipe-illire.
  Ky ekuacion mathematiko-linguistik, ne cfaredi menyre te fillohet te
shtrohet si zgjidhje fonetike e morfologjike si dhe ne permasat
fonetiko-historike percaktimi real i emrit Athenna, eshte nga folja shqipe -
e thene dhe ne cfaredo forme te shtruarjes linguistike - del zgjidhja e
njejte shqipe-ilire !

----------


## cupo

une isha shume i sigurt qe vinte nga emri perendise athina, qe ska lidhje me thanen, kishin dhe nje statuje te florinjte ne hyrje te akropolit,qe shkelqente deri larg, por qe nuk gjendet sot.
nje fakt interesant eshte per murin rrethues te akroplolit dhe zones qe quhet plaka=plak=i vjeter... kam degjuar qe shqipetaret e atehershem kane ndihmuar ne ndertim(si ditet e sotme per stadiumet) se greket perdornin iliret qe atehere per buqsi etj ose shisnin tokat e tyre (ne greqine e lashte) ilirve.. por qe nuk qene toka aq prodhuse.

----------


## Tannhauser

Mblodhet kaq fjale greke me larte pa hapur nje fjalor? Bile beri ky Neziri edhe emrin Thoma (duhet ta ket kaluar per greqishte) si shqip.

Shkoni tek 'Fjalori i Gjuhes se Sotme Shqipe' ne f. 84 lart, lart dhe atje do gjeni pergjigjen...

----------


## ash

*Info  per  jabanxhinjte anonime (te  huajt  pa  emer)  te  forumit*:

Prof.Nezir Myrta  ka shkruar midis të tjerash poezi me motivet - atdhedashuria, lirika, satira, erotika - të cilat janë botuar në të gjitha gazetat e revistat shqipe në Kosovë e deri ne Njujork). Mund të përmendet botimi në 1996-tën në Nju Jork i vëllimit poetik "Poema për popullin" që përmban edhe poezinë "Oshëtima e Skënderbejve" 
Ka qenë aktor (theatri popullor i Gjakovës, protagonist i dramës "Ura e Shenjtë" 87), pedagog (prof. në Gjakovë, Istog, Prishtinë - mbi 15 vite); publicist (analist politik), zëdhënës i pavarur i luftës çlirimtare të Kosovës (1990 - ?), publicist në mjetet audio-vizuale shqiptare e të huaja RTSH 1992... (1994- ?) në: Njujork, Chicago, Detroit, Cunnetcicut, Florida... 

*Linguist albanolog nga 1968  e ne vazhdim...* 

_Zotëron gjuhët: angleze, gjermane, franceze, kroate (gjuhë amtare - shqipja), italiane, maqedonase, ruse, latine...._ 

Kohet e fundit ka ofruar studimet e tij dhe per tu botuar dhe ne Internet dhe keshtu jane botuar te gjitha shkrimet me siper ne revisten Rruzull dhe pjese te tyre jane diskutuar ne forume te ndryshme shqiptaresh

Disa nga  studimet  e  tij :

 Shqipja - Illirishtja - Pellgasishtja 
 Ethymologjia 
 Linguistika 
 Illiristika dhe Sllavistika 
 Shpjegime shqipe onomasiologjike 
 Shpjegime shqipe 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Germania 
 Ethymologjia e fjalës - Kuniform 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Pellazg 
 Origjina reale e emrit - Ilir 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Shqipja 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Albania 
 Emri shqip onomasiologjik - Arbëria 
 Ballkani - fjalë shqipe 
 Makedhonia illire 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Epir-Epiri-Epirot 
 Shpjegimi i emrit Çamëria 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Etruria 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Thrrakia 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Dakia 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Dardania 
 Etnonomi Dardhania 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Shkup 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Athina 
 Thana illire 
 Ethana - Ethenne - Athenne 
 Realja e mythit 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Zeus 
 Ethymologjia e emrit - Chronus 
 Mythi mbi lahutën

ps. biografia  e mesiperme  e prof. Myrtajt  eshte  marre  nga  nje  postim i  vjeter  i  Henrit  ne  kete  forum  vite  me  pare... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tannhauser

Kjo eshte akoma me keq Nezirin, te jete kaq i studjuar (!) dhe te bej kaq gabime fatale?




> Zotëron gjuhët: angleze, gjermane, franceze, kroate (gjuhë amtare - shqipja), italiane, maqedonase, ruse, latine....


Nuk shikoj greqishten. Pra si guxon te na shpjegoje etimologjine e fjaleve greke pa ditur (ne menyre perfekte) greqishten dhe sidomos greqishten e lashte?

----------


## Tannhauser

> Georgis Elezis Alias ( Tano) 
> 
> Te falemnerit se po na e mban te "paster" forumin. Po na i lufton te gjithe balozat.
> 
> Gjej kohe e na sjell ndonje argument grek kunder atyre qe u thane me lart. Mos e dridh muhabetin. E di une qe do gjejsh ti ndonje gje dhe jam i interesuar te shoh nje perplasje faktesh per kete teme. Pasi eshte hera e pare qe lexoj nje studim te profesor Nezir Myrtja.
> 
> Hajt tung.


Ne te vertete ai qe duhet te sjelli argumenta eshte ai qe shkruajti temen, pasi e vetmia qe behet eshte nje etimologji popullore.

Por edhe keshtu une jam i hapur per nje bisede. Kam derguar nje e-mail tek N. Myrta ku i kerkoj te bejme nje debat te hapur mbi kete teme.

Atehere do shikojme kush ka argumente apo jo.

----------


## ZANOR

vijoni me themen

siper e keni

siellni kunderargumente!

greqishtja e lashte eshte dialekt illirishte


NDERIME ASH!...

----------


## Bel ami

> vijoni me themen
> 
> siper e keni
> 
> siellni kunderargumente!
> 
> greqishtja e lashte eshte dialekt illirishte
> 
> 
> NDERIME ASH!...


Ku e mbeshtet idene ti e greqishtja e lashte eshte dialekt i Ilirishtes? Cilet gjuhetare  e kane hedhur kete hipoteze?Do isha kurioz te me thoje qofte edhe nje gjuhetar te vetem qe ta kete pohuar kee hipoteze.
sa per kete pseudo gjuhetarin Nezir Myrtaj eshte e kote te shpenzosh kohe me te.Ju mund ti beni biografine dhe te na i postoni ketu,por haroni te na thoni se ku i ka kryer studimet ky gjuhetar, po studimet pas universitare? A ka ndonje grade shkencore ne Gjuhesi?
Toni se ka qene pedagog ne Gjakove.Mesa di une ne Gjakove nuk ka Universitet, pra ai mund te kete qene mesues i ndonje shkolle te mesme, por jo petagog Universiteti.

----------


## ZANOR

mos ia prekni greqishten pseudo bul bel amit

vijo me themen bul bel ami!!!

----------


## Bel ami

Hmmmm, rrezon degjo mor njeri. Une kam jetuar vetem 10 km larg kufirit me Greqine dhe nje fjale greqisht nuk kam begenisur ta mesoj sepse skam simpati per ate gjuhe.
Tani nesi ti zotrote ke ndonje gje per temen, hajde le ta shqyrtojme,por kam ndjesine se ti vetem di te besh copy&paste dhe asgje me teper.
Pres nga ti te na tregosh pak sesa e njeh Greqishten e Lashte dhe Ilirishten.
Na trego ose cito ndonje gjuhetar qe ti ke studiuar ose lexuar.

----------


## ZANOR

> Hmmmm, rrezon degjo mor njeri. Une kam jetuar vetem 10 km larg kufirit me Greqine dhe nje fjale greqisht nuk kam begenisur ta mesoj sepse skam simpati per ate gjuhe.
> Tani nesi ti zotrote ke ndonje gje per temen, hajde le ta shqyrtojme,por kam ndjesine se ti vetem di te besh copy&paste dhe asgje me teper.
> Pres nga ti te na tregosh pak sesa e njeh Greqishten e Lashte dhe Ilirishten.
> Na trego ose cito ndonje gjuhetar qe ti ke studiuar ose lexuar.




   Thema është sipër teje, urdhëro siell kundërfakte, ti e kushdo tjetër!

----------


## sulioti

Athina per mua eshte keshtu;

ATHINA=E+THENA=E DEGJUARA pra;
 athina =e thena=e degjuara

e percaktova keshtu dhe besoj se eshte llogjike percaktimi qe i dhash per vete faktin se ky qytet antik ka qen shum i THEN shume i DEGJUAR.

----------


## alibaba

Athina vje nga perëndesha Athina. Perëndesha Athina vje nga Thana. Sipas analeve egjiptase perëndesha e tyre Athina është huazu nga Ballkani.

----------


## ZANOR

> Athina vje nga perëndesha Athina. Perëndesha Athina vje nga Thana. Sipas analeve egjiptase perëndesha e tyre Athina është huazu nga Ballkani.



e kush është tash drejtë këtu: Athina, apo Ethana, Athenna?

Si thohet, perendesha Athina, vie nga Thana, pse mos të drejtohet ETHANNA shqip, mbase sigurisht që vie nga emri Thana, që lidhet edhe me vet emrin Thoti?

A nuk është mbrapsht shqip Athina, duke e larguar emërtimin nga origjinali?

Kush ka të drejtë këtu?

----------


## alibaba

> e kush është tash drejtë këtu: Athina, apo Ethana, Athenna?


Mendimi im është Perëndesha Athina, është variant i evoluar i perëndeshës së mëhershme ilire Thana.

Thana është druri i thanës i hyjnizuar. E nga Thana e Kanë prejardhjen edhe Athina edhe Zana.

----------


## Luftëtari1444

Vellezer, te jemi te qarte ne ato qe themi

ATHINA eshte emri i perendeshes ne greqishten IONIKE(azi e vogel)
Ne greqishten DORIKE(spartanet, korinthi etj) emri i saj eshte ATHANA
ne perputhje me vendlindjen e races dorike e cila eshte zone ilire, dhe faktin qe parardhesi eshte AGIMI i races dorike
mund te nxjerrim si konkluzion, qe THANA eshte prejardhja e perndeshes ATHANA qe ne greqishten ionike u be ATHINA

----------


## dias10

Mendimi im, eshte se Athina nuk ka te beje me thanen. Athina, ishte nje perendeshe e rendesishme ne panteonin Olympas. Etimologjia e emrit te saj, vertitet rreth disa fjaleve shqip, ku dy me te mundshmet jane:

1. Thanje-----ne kuptimin e ligjerates
2. pa-Thyen-----ne kuptimin e pathyeshmerise

Le ti marrim nje nga nje:

1. Athena (quajtur Athene, Attic: Ἀθηνᾶ, Athēnâ ose Ἀθηναία, Athēnaía,  Ἀθηναίη, Athēnaíē, Ionic: Ἀθήνη, Athḗnē, Doric: Ἀθάνα, Athána.
Kjo per faktin qe ajo ishte Perendeshe e Filozofise dhe Mencurise.
Te dyja keto funksione, jane te lidhura pazgjithshmerisht me ORATORINE ose me ligjeraten, qe ne shqipen e vjeter(dhe ne shqipen popullore), quhet thenje. Mencuria flet, filozofia gjithashtu, lidhja e Athines me thenjen eshte me e qendrueshmja dhe me e besueshmja.

2. Athina kishte nje epitet: Athina *parthenon*,  qe ne filologjine moderne, perkthehet me 'naivitet' e virgjer:



A ishte vertet ky kuptimi i epitetit?

Sigurisht qe jo. Athina ishte perendia e mendimit te 'armatosur', *pathyeshmerise* te tij, fuqise absolute(te pathyeshme) te mencurise.

Pra emri i Athinas eshte forma e vjeter e fjales shqip: pathyen=pathyer(e pa prisheshme)



Sigurisht qe athyen eshte e perbere prej parafjales negativuese pa( ne "greqishten" e lashte à) dhe foljes thyen:



thrayein(greqishte e vjeter)=thyen(shqip)

----------


## BARAT

> *Info  per  jabanxhinjte anonime (te  huajt  pa  emer)  te  forumit*:
> 
> Prof.Nezir Myrta  ka shkruar midis të tjerash poezi me motivet - atdhedashuria, lirika, satira, erotika - të cilat janë botuar në të gjitha gazetat e revistat shqipe në Kosovë e deri ne Njujork). Mund të përmendet botimi në 1996-tën në Nju Jork i vëllimit poetik "Poema për popullin" që përmban edhe poezinë "Oshëtima e Skënderbejve" 
> Ka qenë aktor (theatri popullor i Gjakovës, protagonist i dramës "Ura e Shenjtë" 87), pedagog (prof. në Gjakovë, Istog, Prishtinë - mbi 15 vite); publicist (analist politik), zëdhënës i pavarur i luftës çlirimtare të Kosovës (1990 - ?), publicist në mjetet audio-vizuale shqiptare e të huaja RTSH 1992... (1994- ?) në: Njujork, Chicago, Detroit, Cunnetcicut, Florida... 
> 
> *Linguist albanolog nga 1968  e ne vazhdim...* 
> 
> _Zotëron gjuhët: angleze, gjermane, franceze, kroate (gjuhë amtare - shqipja), italiane, maqedonase, ruse, latine...._ 
> 
> ps. biografia  e mesiperme  e prof. Myrtajt  eshte  marre  nga  nje  postim i  vjeter  i  Henrit  ne  kete  forum  vite  me  pare...



A thua te jene te verteta keto qe shkruan Flori?
Ndoshta vete ash ose vete Neziri mund te na sqaronte pak me tutje 



---------------------------------------------------  


POLIAGJENTI JUGOSLLAVE NEZIR MYRTA

PATRIOTI MË BATERIA NEZIR MYRTA NGA NEW YORKU SULMON ATDHETARËT ME PSEUDONIME

Nga Flori Bruqi

Në shumë shkrime virtuale në internet forumuistët përdorin nofka të ndryshme, duke identitetin e tyre. Ka syresh që përdorin emrat e tyre të vërtetë, sepse të tillë nuk i frikësohen të vërtetës. Ata kanë edhe website e tyre virtualë. Ka kohë në disa forume virtuale në internet të hasim emrin Drilon Gega, Odise,Dijedon, Iliriani 01, Lulja 04,Artan Kasapi, etj.,ndërsa sipas mendimit tim është i njëti person, që keqpërdor forumet letrare dhe shkencore.


Një gjë të tillë, duke dashur të humbet gjurmë, ai i cili në vitet 60-ta dhe 70-ta i këndonte himne Titos, tani kyfarë poetidhe forumisti që atëbotë shkruante me emrin e vet të vërtetë, Nezir Myrta,nga Radoniqi i Gjakovës, tani me vendbanim në Nju-Jork, është lëshuar thellë dhe merret me trillime dhe të pavërteta për njerëzit

Neziri si adoleshent filloi të shkruante poezi dhe ti botonte në revstën letrare Jeta e re, në Prishtinë. Për të gjithë lexuesit shqiptarë vlen të veçohen dy poezi (pometha), që ia pati kushtuar Titos siç janë: Josip Broz Tito, Jeta e re, nr.2, 1969, fq.195 dhe poezia tjetër Burrit të dheut, Titos me rastin e 80-vjetorit të lindjes, Jeta e re, nr.3,1972, fq.393.

Ja, pra kush na ishte zoti Nezir Myrta, që tani tenton të mashtrojë opinionin dhe të shtiret jo vetëm si krijues, por edhe shkencëtar, duke u marrë me ilirishten dhe pellazgjishten, pa pasur njohuritë më elementare për to, por, vetëmse i përshkruan të dhënat nga autorë të ndryshëm, saqë veten e quan edhe më të madh se Çabej, etj., duke mos cituar as literaturën e shfrytëzuar Kohët e fundit po ky pseudoshkencëtar merr guxim intelektual ti fyejë edhe fytyrat më eminente të kulturës sonë, si fjala vjen, Prof. Isa Bajçincën, njëri ndër njohësit më të mirë të gjuhë së sotme letrare andej dhe këndej kufirit dhe më gjerë. Ai, zotria në fjalë se paska harruar akoma zanatin e spiunimit, saqë nuk resht së denoncuari shkrimtarin dhe studiusin e njohur Kadrush Radogoshin, të cilin N.M. me klikën e vetë, në Gjakovë dhe rrethinë saherë u tekej e fusnin në burg, e izolonin e gjer të pushimi nga puna, ku fatkeqësisht vetë Neza ia zinte Radogoshit vendin e punës. Të njëjtin e quan tani Radogoshiq pa fije turpi. Po kështu e emërton edhe mësuesin e popullit, tashmë të ndjerë, Murat Bruqi, në Bruqko. Në të njëjtin stil e fyen edhe Nezir Myrtajn, një burrë që dha kontrubut të madh për lirinë e Kosovës, gazetar i Kosovës së lirë dhe agjencisë Kosovapress. Ky skriboman i sojit të vet nuk është i vetëm që përgojon, por ka edhe aftësi kompiluese të marra nga shkencëtarët tjerë si Çabej, Jokli, Peackok , Zeune etj., dhe për çudi askush nuk iu kundërvua përveç Agim Doçit dhe unë, që jam vetëm shkrimar dhe gazetar e jo albanolog. Ku është pra guximi intelektual i disa shekncëtarëve, shkrimarëve dhe formustëve që nuk i kundërvihen këtij pseudoshkencëtari virtual. Lartmadhëria e tij shfrytëzon IP-të 209.228.34.141 dhe Id:<195.360>

P.s.

Zoti Nezir Myrtja ,me nofkat e tij të shumta ka keprdorë forumet virtuale :www.forumishqiptar.com (illiriani), prof.Besnik Kastrati (kastrati999@hotmail.com ; http://www.zemrashqiptare.net (Artan Kasapi) ,www.albania-today.com(uty7x9@aol.com uty7x9@aol.com) etj.

Poezitë e patriotitNezir Myrta të shkruara në akrostih për Marshalin e Jugosllavisë,
Josip Broz Titon


Nezir Myrta

Burrit të dheut

Titos-me rastin e tetëdhjetë vjetorit të lindjes

Në rrugën tonë të shtruar me eshtra martirësh

E të rime me djersë,gjak e krajata...

Në rrugën tonë,Ti,fuqi të reja ngjesh


Dhe çel horizonte,ndrit si meteor...

Me Ty u hap qielli,u fashit shtërngata-

O Burr i Dheut me fatin tonë në dorë!


Për Ty-me flakë në zemër

Që vigan qëndron mbi kohra të vjetura

Dhe rrit ata gjer dje të paemër;

Për Ty-me mëngë të përvjetura;

Për atë Fuqi jete që na bashkon-

Orfeu i ri,sot,në liri të këndon

(Nezir Myrta,botuar në JETA E RE nr.3-maj-qershor-viti XXIV,faqe 393)


Nezir Myrta

Josip Broz Titos

Akrostih

Jehon'e zemrës u derdh n'at bukuri,

Orfeu i ri me lyrën tinglluese ligjëron,

Si yll n'shkrepa të Ballkanit flakron-

I thjeshtë por tribun i gjakut,krenari.

Pëllumb i shkruar n'qiell t'zemrës sime je-
Burri dheut me gjarpër t'rrufesë n'dorë.
Ruani dritën dhe një shpirt me erë...
O roje t;Helikonit,n'për shekuj epope!

Zog i kuçedrës të thanë,por ne t'patëm sokol-
Ty ,dritë e jetës sonë q'e vërbove terrin,
I dhe jetë e dritë edhe cungut t'thamë n'cikol.

Tibul shpir-madh i dashur për njerëzi,
O shpatë Themide që s'e do fare tmerrin-
Sy pranvere që n'mote shkrep shkëndi...

(Nezir Myrta,Jeta e re,nr.2 mars-prill,vjeti XXI)

----------


## Luftëtari1444

> Mendimi im, eshte se Athina nuk ka te beje me thanen. Athina, ishte nje perendeshe e rendesishme ne panteonin Olympas. Etimologjia e emrit te saj, vertitet rreth disa fjaleve shqip, ku dy me te mundshmet jane


kto "mbiemra" jane te ardhshme se kohes fillimore te perendeshes
prandaj smund te perdoren

----------


## ZANOR

BARAT edhe Himariot se, i mthua vetes dhe politizon shumë keq ashtu si je vet - themen kaq me vlerë, një gjë besoni mesiguri, se ti e Bruqki, jeni shumë ma të këqinj se tito dhe ato adresa, janë false, e ke gabuar adresen e vendin e veprimit, ti je i njejtë me Bruqkin!


Sa m'bone me keshë o njeri, ti e bën me të injorua edhe i huaji, se lëre ma shqiptari, po a ka njeri ma të ligë se atë që nuk ia don të mirës as vetes, sa bukur është komedia 'I ligu për mend', i mjeri për mend - ti shqiptar? - Ti je aq larg vetvetes, që as hijes sate nuk i beson, se lëre ma dikujt, kur don ta ndriçojë historinë kombëtare, qiftat tuaj nuk e kanë lënë kurrë me pa ditë as dritë atdheun e kombin shqiptar - sepse nuk kupton as fillet e mendimit njerëzor!

 A  - po a din ti çfarë? Për qiftat tuaj është akademia serve e greke e shkencave, që të kanë nxierr - njeri me bisht, ata janë shkencëtarë për ty e qiftat tuaj! Ti as shqip nuk din ore i mjerë, e qiftat tuaj, jo që i kanë injorua e ofenduar shkëncëtarët shqiptarë, por edhe i kanë pre në besë, mu sikur Dhaskal Todhrin... O sa lehtë e kanë pasë dhe e kanë armiqët, me qiftat tuaj, ata gjithmonë kanë shikuar nga bregu, kur të mjerët e të ligjët për mend si ti - kanë kryer punën e tyre dhe veç të kanë pushtuar si miun në kurthë, të kanë gjetur hazër, të gatshëm për zinxhirë robërie! Kjo vlenë për shumë si ti...

Ti , as e kupton, as e kupton as din pse e thua këtu, ti tallesh me vetveten, e ndyen vetveten e pështyen vetveten shqiptare!... ti vërtet je një fakturë e gjallë e injorancës e paditurisë, e zeza e vetvetes dhe e gjithë atyre që mundohen ta qesin në dritë diturinë e shkencën shqiptare!
Të thash: kjo nuk vlenë vetëm për ty, por për të gjithë ata miop si ti! Për atë arsye e zgjata...

Rrofsh ore trim shqipetari! (Ndonjë tjetër :shkelje syri: 


A shumë po të dieg, pse emri ATHENNE ËSHTË SHQIP - ATHENA, ETHANA, ATHANA? A bruçkulla Barat?!

----------

